# DIY Frozen Food Feeder



## CoryWM (Mar 26, 2008)

I made a super worm cone feeder to feed the masses of tetras and guppies in my tanks. Below is the link to my DIY. Works really well.

http://www.tankgeek.com/2010/12/10/diy-frozen-food-feeder


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I discovered if you drop a marble into your standard cone feeder
before depositing the worms or frozen food cubes, it helps to slow
down your fish's ability to suck up quickly, and the wider surface
area above the marble helps more fish to get at the food source.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats a great Idea! my discus and angels almost fight over the frozen cubes when I toss them in. I think Im going to have to give this a try. Thanks for posting it


----------

